# pension contributions



## gas (4 May 2010)

How can I find out how many contributions I have made in last 19 years paye full time employment ?
I am now self employed & trying to assess my status regarding state pension entitlements for when I retire in the future.
thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 May 2010)

You will get a much better response to your question if you  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## CXC (4 May 2010)

You can write to the PRSI cllection office in Sligo. Note the following from Welfare.ie

"You can check your social insurance record with the PRSI Central Records section in the Department of Social and Family Affairs. In order to check your social insurance record, you will need your PPS (Personal Public Service) Number. 
"Questions about your eligibility for a State Pension (Contributory) should be addressed to your local social welfare office or:


*Department of Social and Family Affairs*

Line 1:
Social Welfare Services 
Line 2:
College Road 
County:
Sligo 
Country:
IRELAND 
Tel:
(071) 915 7100 
Locall:
1890 500 000 





Questions about your social insurance record should be addressed to:


*PRSI Records *

Dept.:
Department of Social and Family Affairs 
Line 1:
Inner Relief Road 
Line 2:
Ardarvan 
Line 3:
Buncrana 
County:
Donegal 
Country:
IRELAND 
Tel:
(01) 471 5898 
Locall:
1890 690 690" 

Kieran Coughlan, Tax Manager, CXC


----------



## Papercut (4 May 2010)

You can also request it online here: 
https://www.welfare.ie/EN/Secure/Pages/RequestAcopyOfYourSIContributionsRecord.aspx


----------



## Anfear (5 May 2010)

If you phone Sligo, best chance of being answered first thing in the morning or about half hour before closing


----------

